# Evavigil: 4000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## danielfranco

Eva:
Siempre es un placer encontrar su opinión tan acertada en los foros, sobre todo en el de terminología médica. Cuatro mil aportes, en serio que es un gran logro.

¡Muchas felicidades!


Ahora, por vez primera en estos foros, aquí presento un regalito. Que lo disfrutes:

GATOS

Daniel Franco


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones. Tu club de fans te felicita.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gracias, Daniel, ya pensaba que nadie se había dado cuenta...
Me encantan los gatos...
Y Fernando, no sabía que tenía un Club de Fans; gracias mil...
Saluditos de EVA.


----------



## Antpax

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Gracias, Daniel, ya pensaba que nadie se había dado cuenta...
> Me encantan los gatos...
> Y Fernando, no sabía que tenía un Club de Fans; gracias mil...
> Saluditos de EVA.


 
Muchas Felicidades, claro que tienes Club de Fans, hasta hay lista de espera y todo.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Muchas Felicidades Eva!

Eres una presencia imponente en estos foros. Las pocas veces que no tienes la palabra precisa, dejas la jugada preparada para que otro haga el gol.

Una maravilla.

Alec


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicidades, Evita!*


----------



## Eugin

¡Felicidades Eva, por otros mil posts llenos de sabiduría y amistad!!  

¡Sigue regalándonos tus sabios consejos!!!

*P.D. Daniel, para ser tu primer regalo virtual, ¡te pasaste hombre!! ¡Estuve como una hora mirando embobada esos videítos de los gatinos !!!! Hermosos!!!*

* ¡Muchas gracias Eva por tu presencia aquí!!   Mi gatino también te manda un gran saludo!! *

*Un abrazo *


----------



## Ed the Editor

A la gran Eva Vigil,

¡Felicidades por sus 4.000 posteos, todos de gran valor!

¿No sabías que tienes un *Club de Fans*? Traté de ingresarme oficialmente en él, pero me dijeron que por haber escrito mal tu nombre más de una vez en mis posteos, no lo podía hacer. 

Entonces, mandé una foto de un billete de diez dólares al Presidente de tu Club, y ¡ya soy miembro oficial! (¡Ojo con ese tipo, es muy codicioso!) Hubiera valido diez de los reales para ingresarme.....

Un abrazo de
Ed


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchíiiiiisimas gracias a todos.​Antpax, espero no haceros esperar demasiado (valga la redundancia). Muchas gracias.
Alec, no creo ser imponente, pero me alegro de que consideres que contribuyo en algo...
Rayines, un besito desde Madrid...
Eugin, gracias por el gatito y las lindas palabras. Lamento lo de Argentina, pero veo que tu gato sigue "engalanado"... 
Y Ed, ¡ojo con los sobornos! Que sigas editando mucho tiempo más...
A todos, que sepais que tenéis una amiga en Madrid, que ama de corazón su trabajo de traductora...


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!! 

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

HOLA EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Muchas felicidades por tus 4000 posts!

Una abrazo megaultragrande desde Barcelonaaaaaaaaa

Besitos

Xerinola!


----------



## fenixpollo

Already with the 4000?!  You make it look so easy! 

*Thanks, Eva.*

*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!*


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, Eva.

Un pequeño obsequio 'médico' para que conserves la energía que te impulsa a compartir tus conocimientos con todos nosotros. 

¡Enhorabuena, mujer!
LN


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchas gracias a todos, amigos...
Mei, que una vez me aclaraste por PM una duda bastante tonta por mi parte... Muchas gracias una vez más...
Xerinola, ¡gracias mil desde Madrid! 
Fenixpollo, I'll keep my kittens as far as possible from your chicken!  Thank you!! 
Gracias, Laura, a veces es necesario un "suplemento vitamínico"... 
Un saludito cariñoso desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades Eva! A ver, otros 4000... 
Abrazos virtuales


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gracias, Lola, voy a por ellos... 
Un saludito desde Madrid,
EVA.


----------



## Maruja14

Llego supertarde con 337 post más de los 4000. Pero cuatro mil felicidades y enhorabuena.

Otra amiga de Sevilla.


----------



## cirrus

Eva you just keep on trotting on.  Well done. It's really good to have your input here.

All the best


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gracias, Maruja (estarás pasando un calor...) por tus buenos deseos. Nunca es tarde para los lindos mensajes...
And Cirrus, thanks a lot; you see, I'm still naughty and taking part in the forum while at work...
Un saludito desde un calurosísimo Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Eva, mirá lo que me pasa por no "pasear" más tiempo por el foro !!!!  *

*Recién ahora lo veo y MUCHIIIIIIIMAS FELICITACIONESSSSSSSS !!!!!   (vecina !!!!)*

* por 4.000 sabios posts más !!!!! *


----------



## Fernita

*EVA VIGIL: 4000!!!! CON RIMA Y TODO!!!*

*Eva: ¡¡¡¡¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones!!!!!!*


*¡¡¡¡¡¡4000 posteos y qué calidad !!!!!!!*

*Honestamente, hace poco que estoy con Uds. y es cierto: ¡todos tus aportes me han parecido siempre tan inteligentes!*
*¡Seguro que tienes un Club de Fans y creo que bien merecido!*

*Eres realmente de gran ayuda para todos y por eso te agradezco tanto.*

*Desde Buenos Aires, con todo cariño te envío un inmenso abrazo,*

Fernita


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchas gracias a las amigas de Mi Buenos Aires Querido!
¡Nunca me fallan!
Sparrow, te debo un mensaje; ya sabés que no es dejadez, sino falta de tiempo. Gracias por la felicitación.
Fernita, no sé si es para tanto, pero muchas gracias. ¡Arriba Argentina!
Todo mi cariño desde Madrid.
EVA.-


----------

